# 200 amp 4-plex service change



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

CaptainMike said:


> Hi all,
> I'm tasked with a 4-plex service change here in CA - and you know what? I have never done one, over the last 20 years all my work has been on single family homes.... and on boats.
> So I have a real stupid question:
> Eaton makes a nice Meter Pack with 4 meter sockets vertically and spaces for the 4 breakers - but no main breaker for the entire thing.
> ...


Your load calculation.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

CaptainMike said:


> Hi all,
> I'm tasked with a 4-plex service change here in CA - and you know what? I have never done one, over the last 20 years all my work has been on single family homes.... and on boats.
> So I have a real stupid question:
> Eaton makes a nice Meter Pack with 4 meter sockets vertically and spaces for the 4 breakers - but no main breaker for the entire thing.
> ...



Oh man....

The NEC doesn't care about the future loading. Size your service, feeders and breakers to your load calcs, install it, and collect the money. 

If they install a grow op after you leave it's not your problem.


----------



## CaptainMike (Jul 20, 2011)

*Grow Op - LOL*

yeah that's exactly what I thought... because they do that around here... naw actually the customer is thinking about future EV charging stations, that's why we went with 200 amps for the service. And even including the chargers (not on the official calculations) we'll still be under 200. Though the potheads might have to turn off the grow-lights while charging their EV's.

You said install breakers according to load calculations... so I need to calculate the square footage separately for each unit? Where do I read that up in the codebook? Also, one of the units is a separate building, does that make any difference?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

CaptainMike said:


> yeah that's exactly what I thought... because they do that around here... naw actually the customer is thinking about future EV charging stations, that's why we went with 200 amps for the service. And even including the chargers (not on the official calculations) we'll still be under 200. Though the potheads might have to turn off the grow-lights while charging their EV's.
> 
> You said install breakers according to load calculations... so I need to calculate the square footage separately for each unit? Where do I read that up in the codebook? Also, one of the units is a separate building, does that make any difference?


This part will be a two tier part in most case this what I useally done in France so the NEC codé should be simauir but may change couple numbers to get it fit right for your useage.

First part is do the load demand for indiuvual units{ that will included the sq foot or sq meter } then set it aside for a moment then next part you will do the demand factor IIRC there is a chart or listing for change the figures plus do you have " house " panel in there ? { I always sized the house panel at full figures }

I know in France for 4 units the load demand factor caluations will run 70% { check with your NEC for correct numbers }

Merci,
Marc


----------

